# Snake ID



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Saw this guy on the Clinton River today. Any ideas. Abt 48" long


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61208--,00.html


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I have loads of these around my ponds and creek. They even hang in the bushes like the one in your pic. They are super aggressive and actually have an anticoagulant in their saliva. By no means are they "dangerous" to humans, but if one bit you, you would be a bloody mess.
These guys are probably my least favorite snake in Michigan. 



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61196--,00.html


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

HATE water snakes. i put my hand into some brush to get a lure unstuck and didnt see one of these guys before it was too late. bit my arm 2 times real quick and i was bleeding good.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

I also vote common Water Snake.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

danikowa said:


> I also vote common Water Snake.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I would vote for Nerodia sipedon or northern water snake. 
They are agressive and will bite. We had a tank of them in college. Looks a little dark but maybe the lighting.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll try to put the baby northern water snake picture I got Sunday up tomorrow. It's definitely a n. water snake. DNR site says they get darker as they get larger.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes thats a scary one. I have not seen one that big.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I caught a seven foot rat snake outside my chicken coop a few years ago. Looks very similar.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61209--,00.html


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

harmless northern water snake. see them everyday in my backyard. ive caught hundreds of these since i was kid and been bitten many times but often they dont even try to bite. no reason to hate this snake, i just dont get it. caught one a few days ago about two feet long and it never even tried to bite. my neighbor was over fishing with his young daughter and she even held it. super aggressive snake for sure, just look at this one tryin to get me...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Odds are that the one in the OP is a female. They tend to be thicker and larger in general than the males.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

FishMichv2 said:


> harmless northern water snake. see them everyday in my backyard. ive caught hundreds of these since i was kid and been bitten many times but often they dont even try to bite. no reason to hate this snake, i just dont get it. caught one a few days ago about two feet long and it never even tried to bite. my neighbor was over fishing with his young daughter and she even held it. super aggressive snake for sure, just look at this one tryin to get me...


Just cuz i hate em doesnt mean im gonna kill em or anything, snakes just dont like me haha.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

man vs. fish said:


> Just cuz i hate em doesnt mean im gonna kill em or anything, snakes just dont like me haha.


 
So glad to hear that ! So many people just kill them because they don't like them. They are such important critters too.


----------

